# JukeboxJuliet's Project Post



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks nice. Tinted windows is all I wanted, and that is to reduce UV radiation and help keep the heat out. The car came with everything I want and so I am happy with it.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks great! Very plain and simple mods, nice job!


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks good so far! Can't wait to see more


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you for making it easy for me when I come to visit and need to find the exact location in Iowa ! Just kidding with ya girl I'll call ya first before I get lost in Iowa !


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks great! Though the tint is a bit dark for the cops around here. With the factory 70% tint in the glass your 35% sides, 20% rear is quite a bit darker that it normally would be. 0.7x0.35= 24.5% tint on the sides and 0.7x0.2= 14% tint rear window. How is that tint to see out at night? I've had 5% and 20% on previous cars and both needed the front windows down to see anything outside the city at intersections. 

I still want to get my windows tinted, have been putting it off since I bought the car. Have been thinking of getting 50% sides and 35% rear window on mine(equal to 35% sides and 24.5% rear window). I'm only 8 weeks out from surgery, but am good enough now I could start adding some footwell LED lighting the car was missing from the factory.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Looks great! Though the tint is a bit dark for the cops around here. With the factory 70% tint in the glass your 35% sides, 20% rear is quite a bit darker that it normally would be. 0.7x0.35= 24.5% tint on the sides and 0.7x0.2= 14% tint rear window. How is that tint to see out at night? I've had 5% and 20% on previous cars and both needed the front windows down to see anything outside the city at intersections.
> 
> I still want to get my windows tinted, have been putting it off since I bought the car. Have been thinking of getting 50% sides and 35% rear window on mine(equal to 35% sides and 24.5% rear window). I'm only 8 weeks out from surgery, but am good enough now I could start adding some footwell LED lighting the car was missing from the factory.


I think in that particular photo the tint looks darker than it is. I almost feel like it's not dark enough looks-wise, having a black car, sometimes lol. I see people around town with darker on theirs and it looks really slick, but most people who have tint do seem to follow the local laws. (70% front sides, and any darkness for rear sides and back window) so I think having a less extreme tint probably draws less attention to me, and is a good thing, idk.

When the sun is shining you can tell the windows are tinted, but you can still see pretty clearly the inside of the car when looking in the side windows, so I'm assuming you can still see me pretty well. I've driven by plenty of cops out of town/state and in town (some even parked and looking for traffic violations) and have yet to be pulled over, *knock on wood* though I got followed while going through small towns out of state.... 

I have yet to drive by a parked trooper though, around here it seems like troopers are the ones who will pull you over for any excuse. I got pulled over once and TICKETED in my previous car for having the seatbelt strap under my arm as opposed to over my shoulder b/c the seatbelt always cut into my neck and was irritating. :/ At least I had the **** thing on!? Smh.

I still want to get the windshield done in 80% but I'm going to wait a full year.

My dad is talking about putting tint on his Cruze, and he's going to do the rear sides and back window at maybe 20% or lower and then the side windows 50-35% to hopefully give the impression that he's complying LOL (he thinks if the rear sides are darker they won't notice his front sides are tinted). I just don't care for that off-balance look :/


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I have yet to drive by a parked trooper though, around here it seems like troopers are the ones who will pull you over for any excuse. I got pulled over once and TICKETED in my previous car for having the seatbelt strap under my arm as opposed to over my shoulder b/c the seatbelt always cut into my neck and was irritating. :/ At least I had the **** thing on!? Smh.


I swear you must have read my post from yesterday on another thread, I had almost the same thing happen to me. Instead of getting a ticket though I got assaulted with my own seatbelt when officer friendly kindly showed me how to properly wear my seat belt. Honestly I have no idea how I was able to keep my mouth shut long enough to not get into more trouble that day, needless to say I was a little pissed off after being manhandled. 

My post from yesterday: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/72514-state-trooper.html#post1108506


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

I like the clean look you have going on. I wish I could go darker with my windows but I already been down that road with cops before. Anyway, keep it going. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When COTM comes up this month be sure to enter your car.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice! Clean looking, subtle mods.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I have yet to drive by a parked trooper though, around here it seems like troopers are the ones who will pull you over for any excuse. I got pulled over once and TICKETED in my previous car for having the seatbelt strap under my arm as opposed to over my shoulder b/c the seatbelt always cut into my neck and was irritating. :/ At least I had the **** thing on!? Smh.


Actually wearing a seatbelt like that is quite dangerous and you might as well not have it on at all. In the Cruze at least the seatbelt top mounting point is adjustable up and down so cutting into the neck shouldn't be a problem. The seatbelt laws here include "improper use of", so I guess yours are similar?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Actually wearing a seatbelt like that is quite dangerous and you might as well not have it on at all. In the Cruze at least the seatbelt top mounting point is adjustable up and down so cutting into the neck shouldn't be a problem. The seatbelt laws here include "improper use of", so I guess yours are similar?


Right, but I wasn't talking about the Cruze. I have no problems with the seatbelt in that, and have actually never even had to use the adjustment, but glad they have it. It was in my old car from 2001. 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice mods! Gives me some good ideas. I am still deciding what I want to do. So far I have only changed the tweeters and added a dashcam. I am really feeling the need to do some appearance mods so that it doesn't look like a rental car. Bow ties and shark fin are both on my list right now.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> Nice mods! Gives me some good ideas. I am still deciding what I want to do. So far I have only changed the tweeters and added a dashcam. I am really feeling the need to do some appearance mods so that it doesn't look like a rental car. Bow ties and shark fin are both on my list right now.


How do you like the dash cam? I think it would be something neat to have in the future


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Tiny update, switched the vanity mirror lights to led. 









This photo makes them look ridiculously bright, they're not that bad, though you could do professional makeup or something under that lighting lol! I never use my vanity mirrors, but the swap took a grand total of maybe 4 minutes, so whatever. 

Also got all my paint this week so I can re-do the back chrome, and lights from DD came today, so I hopefully I can get that swapped sometime this next week and have something more substantial to post about.


 Sent with iLove


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I like it, a lot of your mods are the same as mine IE Blue LEDs, Smoke side markers etc


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I like it, a lot of your mods are the same as mine IE Blue LEDs, Smoke side markers etc


So funny, you have blue calipers too right and you're rockin' BGM? Haha great minds....


 Sent with iLove


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> So funny, you have blue calipers too right and you're rockin' BGM? Haha great minds....
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove


Yes indeed


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

So for your BGM bowties did you just get the paint pen and fill it in or what?


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

Lookin good! Very clean!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

scriz said:


> So for your BGM bowties did you just get the paint pen and fill it in or what?


I can't tell if you're being critical or genuinely asking by this comment lol. 
I used a spray can, came out perfectly, but when I applied the clear coat it got a little orange peel looking, which you can see in the photo.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

At least your car is an LTZ  I'm stuck with these ugly 16" rims for a while lmao


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Jeremy . You can always Dip yer Wheels any color you'd Like .


----------



## Macd (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks good.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

brian v said:


> Sup Jeremy . You can always Dip yer Wheels any color you'd Like .


Ya, I've got the Anthracite Grey plastidip sitting in the garage for them for now. 16s just look soooo small. Couldn't justify the additional $2K for the next model up...


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> At least your car is an LTZ  I'm stuck with these ugly 16" rims for a while lmao


I don't think those 16s are so bad... better than the plastic ones or whatever they are!! But yeah, I love my stock 18s  ...seems like a lot of people swap them or dip them. I love them just as they are for now... well, okay, I painted the bowties, but other than that.....

My dad always gives me **** telling me he's going to steal my wheels and put them on his haha.


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I can't tell if you're being critical or genuinely asking by this comment lol.
> I used a spray can, came out perfectly, but when I applied the clear coat it got a little orange peel looking, which you can see in the photo.


i was genuinely asking. It's a better option than matte plastidip for the bow ties.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

scriz said:


> i was genuinely asking. It's a better option than matte plastidip for the bow ties.


Haha ok. Yeah, I agree, especially since I have a BGM, seems like it made more sense to do the trim pieces matching paint. I'm just finishing up the back chrome bar today (re-did it after a failed first attempt) and I'm pretty stoked, it's looking great. Just one or two more coats of clear and I'll take some pics.


 Sent with iLove


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Where's my pics?????!!!!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Where's my pics?????!!!!


I'll take some in the morning when I can set it outside and get a decent pic. I don't want to touch that ****** for 12 hours. I'm NOT letting it get messed up this time haha.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Hmm well apparently I can't edit my OP any more. 

Anyways, just set the bar out in the sun and snapped this. I still have the camera taped off so it looks funky lol. The lighting in my basement isn't the greatest so I wanted to see it outside before I made a final judgement but I'm very pleased. I think I'm finally getting the hang of painting technique. 

Once I get it back on the car I'll take some more pics 










Just for reference this is what it looked like before. Total s**t.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep, you lose editing privileges after a few weeks. I think that's for spam prevention, so that someone can't hack accounts and put spam in old posts. I've seen it happen before on another forum, and it's surprising how many people make a password of 12345678 or their username.

The bar looks awesome though, can't wait to see it on the car!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Looks nice. Tinted windows is all I wanted, and that is to reduce UV radiation and help keep the heat out. The car came with everything I want and so I am happy with it.


UV only accounts for about 5% of the heat you want to filter IR


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Got a few more pics of my chrome bar paint job.

The underside doesn't look quite as classy, but good enough.











Here's on the car. Eventually I'll try to get some shots of the LED tails at night, will have to be while traveling though, so I either need to get crafty using Photobucket while mobile or will wait a few weeks.



























Looks so much better than it did on my first attempt. I'm proud of myself 

Also painted my license plate frame in BGM too, but still need to get to the auto store to grab some black bolts before I put it on.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Got a few more pics of my chrome bar paint job.
> 
> The underside doesn't look quite as classy, but good enough.
> 
> ...


That looks awesome!! I thought your car was an RS, what happened did you do with the rear bumper chrome?

Photobucket mobile works well from the few times I've used it. If I take it from my phone, the only reason I have to take it to the computer is to blur a plate first. Tried getting a photo editing app, but it just ain't like putting it on the computer and doing it nicely.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow looks nice! It came out really good!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> That looks awesome!! I thought your car was an RS, what happened did you do with the rear bumper chrome?
> 
> Photobucket mobile works well from the few times I've used it. If I take it from my phone, the only reason I have to take it to the computer is to blur a plate first. Tried getting a photo editing app, but it just ain't like putting it on the computer and doing it nicely.


No RS, just a plain LTZ 

I'll give PB mobile a try, I'm guessing trying to switch from PB, copying/pasting URLS and trying to switch over to CT app will get frustrating. I'm old. Technology annoys me sometimes.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I'll give PB mobile a try, I'm guessing trying to switch from PB, copying/pasting URLS and trying to switch over to CT app will get frustrating. I'm old. Technology annoys me sometimes.


You're not old, -J is old. And Nick/Aesop is vintage. The rest of us are young and perky.

Now that we have that straightened out, if you enlarge a picture in the PB app, tap on the little i/circle thing in the bottom left corner (like meaning information), it'll bring up the four link options. Tapping on whichever one you want will copy it just like the web version.

I hear you though, I hate switching back and forth between apps. I like tackling one thing at a time, because getting close to old!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

It's late and I'm tired, what does BGM mean again.... I like it btw, what did you use? Spray paint, plastidip?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> It's late and I'm tired, what does BGM mean again


Can mean either Blue Granite Metallic or Black Granite Metallic. It's generally accepted to mean Black Granite Metallic though, since it's so much more common/popular.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> It's late and I'm tired, what does BGM mean again.... I like it btw, what did you use? Spray paint, plastidip?


Black granite metallic  
I for the first attempt I did primer, black granite spray paint, and clear coat.. Looked awful. Second attempt I wet sanded with 600, painted over everything with more BGM spray then more clear coat. My car shows so much reflection so it's hard to get a good photo but it looks pretty good, even my neighbor came over to tell me he was impressed lol! 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Thought I would have a project update today, but instead I'm annoyed.

Got back to AZ last night and my shark fin had arrived, opened up the box this morning and the paint has two chips in it. :|






So that's awesome. Looks like I will have to wait until I get back to Iowa :/


 Sent with iLove


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

You could always ship a black one to my house if it makes you feel any better 

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Finally got around to opening boxes 

Very pleased with BNR's customer service. New shark fin was waiting for me when I got home, and it looked perfect. Installed today.



Also have a list of other things that arrived, including my Trifecta cable, so I'll have more updates soon 




 Sent with iLove


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Finally got around to opening boxes
> 
> Very pleased with BNR's customer service. New shark fin was waiting for me when I got home, and it looked perfect. Installed today.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to more posts and pics not moved around in photobucket


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad they was able to help out. I think i want to do my chrome bar BGM now. Dip and vinyl aren't doing it for me anymore.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Juliet, I just realized what you meant by painting the chrome bar BGM. What did you use to color match?!?! Nice!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Looking forward to more posts and pics not moved around in photobucket


Oh is it not working? It shows up on mine lol! 


 Sent with iLove


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Oh is it not working? It shows up on mine lol!
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove


No


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Juliet, I just realized what you meant by painting the chrome bar BGM. What did you use to color match?!?! Nice!


I just used black granite spray paint found online. Though I'm thinking I still ****** it up somehow or it isn't quality. After my road trip I now have permanent bug splats in the front emblem, I think they're in the clear coat so going to try wet sanding or using a scratch removed and see what that does. There's a rock chip in it anyways, so it needs to be re-done, along with the entire front bumper lol.

And on the chrome bar The clear coat looks like it's getting "dull" again and there are water streaks in it where water apparently sat too long and discolored the enamel? I might take some pics today.

Soooo looks like I'm still not finished. :/


 Sent with iLove


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I just used black granite spray paint found online. Though I'm thinking I still ****** it up somehow or it isn't quality. After my road trip I now have permanent bug splats in the front emblem, I think they're in the clear coat so going to try wet sanding or using a scratch removed and see what that does. There's a rock chip in it anyways, so it needs to be re-done, along with the entire front bumper lol.
> 
> And on the chrome bar The clear coat looks like it's getting "dull" again and there are water streaks in it where water apparently sat too long and discolored the enamel? I might take some pics today.
> 
> ...



That sucks! My Silverado Bowtie chipped like a mofo too. I don't think there's a way around it unless you use the plastidip clear coat or an actual automotive paint clear coat that's much denser.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Oh is it not working? It shows up on mine lol!
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove


Yeah I also see moved or deleted tag.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Oh is it not working? It shows up on mine lol!
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove


You may have to delete pictures on some of your older posts because you have used up your allowed space.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I just used black granite spray paint found online. Though I'm thinking I still ****** it up somehow or it isn't quality. After my road trip I now have permanent bug splats in the front emblem, I think they're in the clear coat so going to try wet sanding or using a scratch removed and see what that does. There's a rock chip in it anyways, so it needs to be re-done, along with the entire front bumper lol.
> 
> And on the chrome bar The clear coat looks like it's getting "dull" again and there are water streaks in it where water apparently sat too long and discolored the enamel? I might take some pics today.
> 
> ...


That sucks! When it comes to taking a tool to a car, it's never going to be finished till you sell it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> That sucks! When it comes to taking a tool to a car, it's never going to be finished till you sell it.


The irony is that the closer you are to finishing, the harder it is to sell it.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The irony is that the closer you are to finishing, the harder it is to sell it.


Pry it from my cold dead fingers you will not


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The irony is that the closer you are to finishing, the harder it is to sell it.


Reason I still have my other car. Too many years into it to just pawn the issues off on someone else.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm finally updating with something!

I completely forgot to fix that shark fin photo and of course I don't see it in my Photobucket now, so I'll just use this one. Sorry, I'll try to remember to get a better pic later.









Most recent update was putting on smoked front side markers 
This is a much better photo color-wise too, love my new iphone camera.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

No tint?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Mick said:


> No tint?


It's suppose to be 35% but it looks wayyy lighter than that imo :/
I'm thinking about getting it re-done next spring.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Do it. Especially if your going back to AZ again.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

How is the trunk bar holding up? I might take that plunge before snow hits.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> It's suppose to be 35% but it looks wayyy lighter than that imo :/
> I'm thinking about getting it re-done next spring.


I think you tint looks fine. Your suppose to be able to see in a little looks nice on the eyes. Keep it classy. Plus you gonna darker youlll be rolling your windows down to make turns SMH IM probly gonna do 55% all around. So you can still see that clean leather interior. Your car look very nice. Similar to the look im going for. but mines blue topaz


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I'm finally updating with something!
> 
> I completely forgot to fix that shark fin photo and of course I don't see it in my Photobucket now, so I'll just use this one. Sorry, I'll try to remember to get a better pic later.
> 
> ...


Wow those side markers look slick. No more ugly orange. Cant wait to get my clears on my blue. Hope they look as good as yours lol


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Mick said:


> Do it. Especially if your going back to AZ again.


I'll be back there with my Cruze over the winter, any good tint shops in the Scottsdale area you know of? 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> How is the trunk bar holding up? I might take that plunge before snow hits.


Pretty well. It's still not as perfect looking as the rest of the car but it's good. I'll get an updated pic of it when I can.


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll try to get the number for the guy that did my previous car. $100 20% all around and still looks new


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The irony is that the closer you are to finishing, the harder it is to sell it.


I'm telling myself that I'll probably never sell this car. By the time I'm done with it, it'll be worth so little that it would be an insult to sell it. ****, it's already worth so little now anyway. As long as it doesn't rust away and it keeps being the efficient and sexy little bugger it is, I'm proud to have it in the garage.

Then again, I have a hard time parting with anything.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> ...Then again, I have a hard time parting with anything...


Story of my life. I could have sold "White Noise" years ago when it still ran. I also have parts to cars I no longer have. Too lazy to list and don't want to put them on the front lawn.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Story of my life. I could have sold "White Noise" years ago when it still ran. I also have parts to cars I no longer have. Too lazy to list and don't want to put them on the front lawn.


haha same, my poor '53 just sits there taking up 2/3 of my garage, and engines and engine parts take up the other open corners.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I will have to set some time aside to visit ya and clean out yer garage of ýer 53 .. you can help of course .


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Did some minor updates today! 

✔ Resonator Bypass


*edit* okay, nevermind, I think I'm ditching the drop-in, and going to get the K&N SRI with an Injen dry filter. 


Near Future: 
spark plug swap + re-gap if necessary
tune (finally - I've had the thing sitting in my inbox since last summer, you guys!)

I'm kinda waiting to do this until I get my transmission leak fixed. But we'll see.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We need to get the Patman to your rescue to install the Tune . He loves to Tune The Cruzen .


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> tune (finally - I've had the thing sitting in my inbox since last summer, you guys!)


 Same here-have had my tune for my new car since last summer. Going to try and install it next week. I just scheduled my Magna Flow exhaust installation.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Just a pic update. I took some Cruzen pics while driving backroads today... didn't feel like making another "On the road post" for it, so sticking them in here. 

If these don't sum up Iowa, I don't know what does. 







And I'll have some visual changes coming soon. Headlights (if I can get the bumper cover off) and I want the chrome strip under the windows to be a glossy black. I have the paint, just need a free weekend to do it.  





Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

How much do the Blue LEDs look compared to stock ones? Does it make a huge difference in look? Ive been looking at them and idk how they would look in comparison. I have a white 2014 LT.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Did some minor updates today!
> 
> ✔ Resonator Bypass
> 
> ...





blk88verde said:


> Same here-have had my tune for my new car since last summer. Going to try and install it next week. I just scheduled my Magna Flow exhaust installation.


How the heck did you guys do that? Only reason I was delayed was the cable was shipped 500 miles away from me when the tune file hit my inbox. That and I was waiting for the axle recall to be performed. Just as I was about to upload the tune, I found out the CV boot exploded 30 miles after install of the new axle.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

DKovac12 said:


> How much do the Blue LEDs look compared to stock ones? Does it make a huge difference in look? Ive been looking at them and idk how they would look in comparison. I have a white 2014 LT.


I love them. The stock lights have a tungsten hue or whatever and the blue ones are blue. They aren't super bright, but idk, I've never found them problematic. You only really notice them at night when you get in/out of the car. 

You have black interior right? I would say either black or red leds would look sweet. 



Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> How the heck did you guys do that? Only reason I was delayed was the cable was shipped 500 miles away from me when the tune file hit my inbox. That and I was waiting for the axle recall to be performed. Just as I was about to upload the tune, I found out the CV boot exploded 30 miles after install of the new axle.


I was always kinda debating whether or not I would add an SRI and I thought I read somewhere that you should tune after adding it, so I waited. Then of course found out (according to BNR) that adding it didn't matter for the tune. 

I still wish I could have someone custom tune my car. I'm not impressed with the tune as everyone else seems to be :/ Idk, I don't feel like it works properly or something. I'm not an expert at all, but it feels like it only kicks in occasionally while in sport mode. Like sometimes if I'm trying to pass someone, I'm thrown back in my seat, and other times it doesn't feel like I'm tuned at all, or it feels laggy or something. (And I'm not in Eco mode) Sigh. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I love them. The stock lights have a tungsten hue or whatever and the blue ones are blue. They aren't super bright, but idk, I've never found them problematic. You only really notice them at night when you get in/out of the car.
> 
> You have black interior right? I would say either black or red leds would look sweet.
> 
> ...


I have the Tan color interior, i wanted black interior but was unable to fine one where I live


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> How the heck did you guys do that? Only reason I was delayed was the cable was shipped 500 miles away from me when the tune file hit my inbox. That and I was waiting for the axle recall to be performed. Just as I was about to upload the tune, I found out the CV boot exploded 30 miles after install of the new axle.


 - I delayed, for a few reasons. 1.) I had my car to the dealer for a few minor issues and did not want to install and then remove my tune (this tune is a plug in harness), 2.) I wanted to make sure my car was fully broken in before tuning. Definitely feel the improvement, car is just so much more fun to drive.


----------

